# C.o.'s of benzie HELP



## J's chai latte (Nov 6, 2010)

Please for love of the sport, Stop the slaughter on the betsie. What i seen with my son on the river today absolutely made me sick. We need more foot patrol at the rivers in this area. The honor system DOES NOT WORK. And to the four guys in 40 yards that i saw rip 5 kings apiece and kill themfor a total of 20 I hope you get yours:rant:


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you call the RAP hotline?


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

Can you post the Number so I can use it when I get up there Thanks


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Definately call the hotline, sorry I don't have the number handy, but it can be found on the DNR website. The CO's in that area do a good job, but hey they can't everywhere at once. I 've seen them there in the past quite a bit, surprised they aren't there now.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

"Report All Poaching" hotline... 1-800-292-7800.













http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199_43145---,00.html


----------



## J's chai latte (Nov 6, 2010)

Just want to be clear, i am not saying the co's are not doing a good job, i would just like to see the river patrol a little more during the push. It is obvious to everyone who enjoys fishing that there is a overload of rip and ropers during this time. My understanding is it is very difficult to control this but i would sure like to see more done, not to mention the five fish limit. I sure hope they are still making their journey for my grandkids in 15 years.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

They have traffic light camera's in place in certain parts of this country, why not some cameras put in place where a lot of this sort of stuff takes place? Such as tippy, the lil man Wier, Homestead and so on.. Could probably be controlled remotely by a DNR officer from his truck down the road, in his house or in another county for that matter, could all be done remotely on a laptop. Hell it would probably pay for itself within a week..:lol:


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

Saw the DNR truck parked at the river road access on Saturday, it was there at 7am and still there 2pm, not sure if the co was on the river or somewhere else but the truck was there.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cant wait till become a CO! Been my life long dream.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

murraydrew said:


> Saw the DNR truck parked at the river road access on Saturday, it was there at 7am and still there 2pm, not sure if the co was on the river or somewhere else but the truck was there.


They would have made the state a LOT of money if they would have gone 10 feet above Homestead Dam Saturday where all the hillbillies were snagging salmon as soon as they hit the water after jumping the dam. It was unbelievable. Or all the idiots who fish in the gauntlet below the dam. I'm sorry, but if you fish the gauntlet, you have problems. I don't think any legit fisherman can deny that.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

The rap hot line number is on the back of your license. Use it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Brian S said:


> The rap hot line number is on the back of your license. Use it.


Program it into your cell phone to!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> They would have made the state a LOT of money if they would have gone 10 feet above Homestead Dam Saturday where all the hillbillies were snagging salmon as soon as they hit the water after jumping the dam. It was unbelievable. Or all the idiots who fish in the gauntlet below the dam. I'm sorry, but if you fish the gauntlet, you have problems. I don't think any legit fisherman can deny that.


Yeah, I saw that too... as well as a couple guys from somewhere downstream who came into the parking lot with a wheelbarrow full of kings as I was strapping my 4 year old kid back into his seat.

Realtive to the remote camera idea, they would only suffer the same fate as the cable that use to cross the river at the upstream limit by the dam. 

Try going down after dark if you want to get a look at the more serious violators... they trade in the broomstick rods & M60s for long handled nets...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Quack Addict said:


> Yeah, I saw that too... as well as a couple guys from somewhere downstream who came into the parking lot with a wheelbarrow full of kings as I was strapping my 4 year old kid back into his seat.



Was it this clown?

[youtube]ESSYqYD_Qzg[/youtube]


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

My neighbor caught eight of 'em yesterday, all through last night. All of 'em real big, all of 'em real nice. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Was it this clown?
> 
> [youtube]ESSYqYD_Qzg[/youtube]


Nope, different idiots. Wheelbarrow was a different color.

When did they change the limit to 8? Getting so they change the regs more than duck hunting anymore...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You read post after post of salmon, steelhead, pike, walleye, duck, deer,and trapping violators on all of these sites. Did anyone think to call the RAP hotline? I know all of you carry cell phones on the river. The more these guys get reported to RAP the more likely they will get caught. Don't sit there and get offended and let these guys ruin your fishing call it in. At least wether or not your complaint is worked you can go home knowing that you reported some violators. Some will get away and some will get caught. Those that get away sooner or later they will have their brush with the law.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

another thread complaining about snagging and shinanigans that are associated with salmon EVERY fall. It is not going to end and the internet soap operas aren't helping.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

The CO's were on the river last Sat. in plain clothes from grace rd. to the mouth. Also at the dam on Sunday checking an Indian friend of mine that was only taking a few fish for his own use.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> The CO's were on the river last Sat. in plain clothes from grace rd. to the mouth.


Good to hear.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

DNR truck is in the parking lot... Better watch out boys...


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> They have traffic light camera's in place in certain parts of this country, why not some cameras put in place where a lot of this sort of stuff takes place? Such as tippy, the lil man Wier, Homestead and so on.. Could probably be controlled remotely by a DNR officer from his truck down the road, in his house or in another county for that matter, could all be done remotely on a laptop. Hell it would probably pay for itself within a week..:lol:


 Great idea! Except we dont walk around with a license plate attached to our ass so know one will know who we are!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Cwick925 said:


> Great idea! Except we dont walk around with a license plate attached to our ass so know one will know who we are!


 I used to work at a casino with over 500 cameras watching every move that you made. I refuse to fish with a camera watching my every move. This is the time of the year that the DNR has to work more than just fishing complaints. Yes they will be on the Betsie and a number of other rivers. Some will get caught, other violators will live to be caught another day. You have to allow for time to write and process tickets and time for court appearances. Figure that each ticket takes an hour away from a Conservation Officers field time, they have lots of down time that is part of the process.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cwick925 said:


> Great idea! Except we dont walk around with a license plate attached to our ass so know one will know who we are!


True, but they still could have it on camera or be able to view a certain area without having to physically be there, then if they got a good enough picture of the person, they could then go site the individual..(thus being able to view multiple areas without actually being there) it might at least help deter it in some places..


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Ever read the boook 1984?


----------



## MasterAngler (Jul 23, 2011)

Even GREAT ideas can just be bad ones! You dont want cameras everywhere watching people, at least you shouldnt.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I fully understand that, as its an infringement in our privacy. Unfortunetly there's a few MORONS out there that can't seem to quite follow the law's.. So i was just offereing up a suggestion.. Mabye (HARSHER) penalties would be the ticket.. $1000 per fish? Hell might as well confiscate their vehicles too :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Quack Addict said:


> DNR truck is in the parking lot... Better watch out boys...


Yup, fished there many times.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Is that You in the gray hoodie:lol:


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Picked up 7 and had the CO there all morning. Someone did accuse us of wrong doing because they were haters I guess. CO's exact words " really....been watching them all morning and haven't seen anything wrong". Maybe just maybe there is more to the story. Some people don't call because they don't want to be caught whining. Because when there is something illegal going on there's also more than 1 calling in, and they don't come up with all kinds of excuses later why they didn't call........

See you on the river next weekend


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Picked up 7 and had the CO there all morning. Someone did accuse us of wrong doing because they were haters I guess. CO's exact words " really....been watching them all morning and haven't seen anything wrong". Maybe just maybe there is more to the story. Some people don't call because they don't want to be caught whining. Because when there is something illegal going on there's also more than 1 calling in, and they don't come up with all kinds of excuses later why they didn't call........
> 
> See you on the river next weekend


angry much?


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

johnnie555 said:


> True, but they still could have it on camera or be able to view a certain area without having to physically be there, then if they got a good enough picture of the person, they could then go site the individual..(thus being able to view multiple areas without actually being there) it might at least help deter it in some places..


How long would it take before Billy Bob tears down the camera??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Picked up 7 and had the CO there all morning. Someone did accuse us of wrong doing because they were haters I guess.


I know it's not directed at me but in the pic I posted there's 4 guys visible that deserve citations. A 5'th one is behind the bush to the left, and a 6'th one is just pushing his luck about 5 feet upstream of the sign you're not supposed to fish upstream of... you can't see him but his rod can be seen arc'd over to the right of the sumac. Yeah, I'm a hater. I hate liars, cheats & thieves. It doesn't matter, the guy that robs tackle boxes from a parked boat or a snagger, same diff to me. 



wolverinefan said:


> How long would it take before Billy Bob tears down the camera??


I'd put my money on a 180 grainer from a 30-06 takin' out the camera from about the first bend before Billy Bob scaled the pole with a crescent wrench and wire cutters in hand... either way, 7 days max


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nope George, that ain't me in the green hoodie, even if I had one, it would probably be in you closet.:lol:


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Michiganders, this is your State. Take care of it.

*RAP Hotline: 1-800-292-7800*


----------



## jay13 (Sep 19, 2011)

steeler said:


> Michiganders, this is your State. Take care of it.
> 
> *RAP Hotline: 1-800-292-7800*


number works well. guy i was fishing next to had enough (so had i ) and called. full camo co came out of nowhere and nailed an entire family of snaggers after watching them for 15 minutes at there work. they did'nt come back. walked up to the lower lot and two more uniformed co's there writing more tickets.


----------



## MiMacDaddy (Nov 20, 2007)

I was there sat night and sunday with my two sons and a buddy of mine and the CO was checking out the river up and down. We were in a different section other than the 31 to the dam stretch. Kind of freaked me out. I looked over in the woods (very heavy cover) when we heard a dog barking.....scanned the area and there he was. In his offical duds covered up by a camo jacket.....he had either his camera or binocs out scanning the area. I approached him and we talked for a while. turns out he handed out something like 20 tickets that day. Actually a pretty nice guy. Not like some of them that wear their glasses backwards so they can see their own reflection......


----------

